# Acceptance Rate Issue



## WriteBrain (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm done driving and I want to make the rider I've accepted my final rider so I don't continue to receive requests. It's killing my Acceptance Rate! What can I do??


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Log off.......dooouuuhhh !!!

Or slide the stop new requests button whenever you want.

Your AR doesn't matter either. Ignore it, they can't do a thing.


----------



## WriteBrain (Nov 8, 2019)

And the Stop New Request button is where....


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

WriteBrain said:


> And the Stop New Request button is where....


Same red button when you go offline.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

simply go offline. Do the same for pool after the first PU if you don't want a 2nd pax. Also good to do w airport drop off if you don't plan on sticking around or driving in that city.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you intentionally drive your AR down to 30%, then you won't stress about missed rides harming your AR anymore. Problem solved.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> If you intentionally drive your AR down to 30%


If I did that in my market I'd be sitting for hours twiddling my thumbs......kinda not the point.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> If I did that in my market I'd be sitting for hours twiddling my thumbs......kinda not the point.


Leave your app driver mode while your sleep. No lost revenue.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Leave your app driver mode while your sleep


said with deep sarcasm? :rollseyes:


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> said with deep sarcasm? :rollseyes:


No, I was serious. If you want to reduce your acceptance rate to reduce stress as Mr. T suggests, and without refusing rides because you want the money, this is the way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> If you want to reduce your acceptance rate to reduce stress


yeah, I got that. BUT why would I want to? To feel better? To show the MAN? 
I have to work to stay above 85%, even tho I'd never get to gold, ever, never. I do like to see the pretty little green checkmarks by rating and AR. :rollseyes:


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Scroll up from bottom of screen and you'll see a stop new requests button. You can hit it on your way to pick up, while you're waiting for them to get in, or during the ride. It also took me a while to figure this out when I was new. It was different then but same concept. And yes you can log off too, the trip still stays in effect.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I got that. BUT why would I want to?


I never said you would. I wasn't responding to you in the first place. You've been around long enough, you already know what you're doing.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

What could you do?? Stop giving 2 Shyts about a number that means nothing. And take the rides that make you money and turn down 20 if that's what it takes to get a good one...and life will go on...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Stop giving 2 Shyts about a number that means nothing


But but but but to 'some' of us the AR and ratings do matter. Personal pride? Profit isn't beating on our brains as much as........some......here. In my burb market I pretty much do in the area of $20 per hour or more on most days. That's good for me. And if I make $60 in less than 3 hours, I quit for the day! My only down day last week I sprung I migraine and only did one ride; like $8. Crawled into bed to clear b4 my PM shift....... :confusion:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> But but but but to 'some' of us the AR and ratings do matter. Personal pride? Profit isn't beating on our brains as much as........some......here. In my burb market I pretty much do in the area of $20 per hour or more on most days. That's good for me. And if I make $60 in less than 3 hours, I quit for the day! My only down day last week I sprung I migraine and only did one ride; like $8. Crawled into bed to clear b4 my PM shift....... :confusion:


Yeah but your not just doing Uber and therefore that $20 is scued just like my $25-30 is by doing private rides.

If you have a personal pride thing so be it... But it still remains a way Uber uses to manipulate it's drivers Into taking crap rides...maybe Some of us would be making $30 an hour if we picked and choose our rides... But I'm just saying.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah but your not just doing Uber and therefore that $20


oh, I was only speaking of Uber when quoting $20 ish per hour. The PM shift (hopskipdrive) is close to $20 per but harder to tell since only a single schedule ride 4 days a week. Depends on traffic. If traffic really bad takes an hour and that is $20 per hour including ride down there empty. And even if it was below $20 I'm good with $12, state min wage for Calif. 
Only time Uber manipulates me is when it send me a ping and I'm going 60+mph, while navigating s turns and I reach over and tap; not even really seeing what I says.....Really want my AR to be above 85%, even tho I'll never hit gold. ever. never. Like looking at the pretty green checkmarks, tho. 
All the above changes come 1/1, maybe.......


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

WriteBrain said:


> I'm done driving and I want to make the rider I've accepted my final rider so I don't continue to receive requests. It's killing my Acceptance Rate! What can I do??


Are you new?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Scroll up from bottom of screen and you'll see a stop new requests button. You can hit it on your way to pick up, while you're waiting for them to get in, or during the ride. It also took me a while to figure this out when I was new. It was different then but same concept. And yes you can log off too, the trip still stays in effect.


Thank you for being so helpful, Crackie. Ignore the haters. You are appreciated!


----------



## WriteBrain (Nov 8, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Scroll up from bottom of screen and you'll see a stop new requests button. You can hit it on your way to pick up, while you're waiting for them to get in, or during the ride. It also took me a while to figure this out when I was new. It was different then but same concept. And yes you can log off too, the trip still stays in effect.


Thank you Uber Crack, finally received a coherent answer to my question.


----------

